# My fake rock build for Beardie! (almost finished)



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I am not yet finished, but I thought I'd put some pics up 

Just got the whole lot in and just testing temps. Going to use some aquarium sealent arround the base to keep it all nice and sealed and to keep any crickets out

Just thought id see if anyone has any comments 

We are getting a Beardie in a couple of weeks.

Still to do:

Seal it all in
Set up the plants
Set up what will be the 'Sand pit' in the last 30cm on the right
Make the divide to cut of the last 30cm while the beardie is still little

What do you all think? 










Little helper:



























































What it looked like before grouting / painting and sealing up:









Will post some more pics when its all done!


----------



## pwincess_nicole (Apr 25, 2009)

excession said:


> I am not yet finished, but I thought I'd put some pics up
> 
> Just got the whole lot in and just testing temps. Going to use some aquarium sealent arround the base to keep it all nice and sealed and to keep any crickets out
> 
> ...


 



its brilliant what have you made they grey things out of ??/ x


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Polystyrene stuck together with no more nails and some cocktail sticks for strength, then 4 layers of grout, 2 dark coats of paint, 1 dry brushed lighter coat to pick out the highlights, then 4 coats of PVA to seal it.


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

10 out of 10, looks awesome. Interesting to see somebody not using sand. I nearly left mine in grout as it left a really good rock texture. How many guys will be living in there and what are you using for substrate?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Denji said:


> 10 out of 10, looks awesome. Interesting to see somebody not using sand. I nearly left mine in grout as it left a really good rock texture. How many guys will be living in there and what are you using for substrate?


Thanks! : victory:

Its going to be the one, a little Hypo baby (its my son's present!).

I am going to divide it up before s/he arrives (collecting on the 21st of this month).

If you look in the 1st pic u can see the tiles, they are rough textured tiles so I will be using them as the substrate. AFAIK the beardie we are picking up has been kept on slate so he should feel at right home


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

looks amazing.. one question.. doesnt pva melt under heat?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

tiesto said:


> looks amazing.. one question.. doesnt pva melt under heat?



I really hope not!

I used it following guides from other people who have used it in their fake rock builds.

I've run the temps on the basking section up to 110 and it seems fine.

My only issue atm is the aquarium sealent I have put arround it smells - but that should go in a day or two....


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

looking good !


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks 

I am looking forwards to doing the last few finishing touches.

PVA holding strong at the basking point at 115. Think its fine.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

that looks really cool, im in the middle of doing one myself...............we no longer have a kitchen table lol. ive just sealed mine with yatch varnish. but ive also made the viv.............so ive got to get some runners for the doors and the actuall glass yet. , also cut out holes for air vents and light................. Be a while before mines finished then......................................................


----------



## merv1988 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi great looking viv i have just started planning my fake rock build pretty similiar set up actually lol just wondered what size your viv is?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

mandi1234 said:


> that looks really cool, im in the middle of doing one myself...............we no longer have a kitchen table lol. ive just sealed mine with yatch varnish. but ive also made the viv.............so ive got to get some runners for the doors and the actuall glass yet. , also cut out holes for air vents and light................. Be a while before mines finished then......................................................



Its soooo nice when you can finally put away all the mess and tools 



merv1988 said:


> Hi great looking viv i have just started planning my fake rock build pretty similiar set up actually lol just wondered what size your viv is?


Its 48" long 22" deep 20" high. From loobylou on the forum.


----------

